# Slippery 2 Stroke oil ?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I like synthetic...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Dave asked: What is the best friction fighter


I could be a wisea** and reply: Stop arguing with her,
but I won't, instead I needed to learn so here's where I ended up...

http://www.ultralightnews.com/features/oiltest.htm


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

interesting read,...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> interesting read,...


Reading that I don't think it was anything more than a marketing piece for Pennzoil.. .

-T


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree with Tom...


----------

